
Automate the Boring Stuff with Python by Al Sweigart – Book Review - akras14
https://medium.com/@akras14/automate-the-boring-stuff-with-python-by-al-sweigart-book-review-677dc8b97279
======
vgy7ujm
By doing it in Perl it becomes fun instead of boring ;)

